# طلب بحثين عن الـVSAT و الـ Spread Spectrum



## shrloc holmez (4 مايو 2009)

سلام الرحمن عليكم جميعا في أول مشاركة بدأت بطلب .......

أرجو من أحدكم أن يساعدني في البحث عن بحث عن الــ
VSAT
Spread Spectrum 

لأنني قد قمت بالبحث في مواقع الانترنت ولمأجد الا القليل.......

مجزيين خيرا بإذن الله


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (5 مايو 2009)

(Access Point، AP)
جهاز يعمل كمركز اتصالات لأجهزة لاسلكية أخرى، ويوفر لها نقطة الاتصال بالشبكة المحلية السلكية.
www.tartoos.com
*الوضع الخاص (Ad hoc mode)*
طريقة وصل من نظير إلى نظير، تتصل فيها بطاقاتPC Card اللاسلكية مباشرة بين بعضها البعض. وعلى العكس من ذلك، يحتاج وضع الاتصالات (Infrastructure mode) إلى بطاقة PC Card، لاسلكية لتوفير الاتصالات مع نقطة الوصول.

*التشفير القياسي المتقدم **
(Advanced Encryption Standard**، AES)*
نظام قياسي لمعالجة المعلومات، يدعم المفاتيح من عيار 128، و192، و256 بت.

*طيف الانتشار ذو التتابع المباشر **
(direct-sequence spread spectrum**، DSSS)*
www.tartoos.com
*، وطيف الانتشار ذو قفز التردد **
(frequency-hop spread spectrum**، FHSS)* 
تقنيتان غير متوافقتان تستخدمان في البث الراديوي. 
www.tartoos.com
*بروتوكول التحقق الممتد **
(Extensible Authentication Protocol**، EAP)*
بروتوكول تحقق يدعم طرق تحقق متعددة، مثل Kerberos، وكلمات المرور، أو البطاقات الذكية. ويعتمد بروتوكول التحقق الخاص بشركة سيسكو LEAP، على بروتوكول EAP، وهو إضافة على بروتوكول PPP (Point-to-Point Protocol).

*802.11x*
سلسلة مواصفات قياسية وضعتها منظمة IEEE، للشبكات المحلية، ويوجد منها حالياً، الأنظمة القياسية 802.11b، و802.11a، 802.11g. ويمكن استخدام أي من هذه الامتدادات للمقياس 802.11، لتوفير الاتصال بين زبون ونقطة وصول، أو بين زبونين. وتغطي هذه الأنظمة القياسية المختلفة مواصفات سرعات البث، وتردد الموجة، بالإضافة إلى معدلات الارتداد، والمميزات الأخرى. وسيوفر النظام القياسي المقبل 802.11i، مواصفات أمن إضافية للشبكات المحلية اللاسلكية، بينما سينصب النظام القياسي على معالجة 802.11e مسائل جودة الخدمة.
www.tartoos.com
*التشفير Encryption))*
خلط البيانات بحيث يمكن للمستقبل المخول أن يقرأها فقط. ويحتاج الأمر عادة إلى مفتاح لفك التشفير.

*معرف مجموعة الخدمة الموسعة **
(Extended service set identifier**، ESSID)*
معرف فريد يطبق على كل من نقاط الوصول، وبطاقات PC Card اللاسلكية المرتبطة بكل رزمة. ويسمح هذا لنقطة الوصول بالتعرف على كل زبون لاسلكي، وحركة مروره.

*معهد المهندسين الإلكترونيين والكهربائيين **
(Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers**، IEEE) *
منظمة تعنى بوضع المواصفات القياسية للحوسبة والاتصالات.
www.tartoos.com
*Kerberos*
نظام تحقق يسمح بالاتصالات المحمية عبر شبكة مفتوحة، ويستخدم مفتاحاً فريداً يدعى ticket.

*عنوان التحكم بالوصول إلى الجهاز **
(media access control) MAC Address*
عنوان عتادي يعين في المصنع. وهو يعرّف عتاد الشبكة (مثل بطاقة PC Card لاسلكية)، بشكل فريد على شبكة محلية، أو شبكة واسعة.
www.tartoos.com
*تعدد الإرسال بالتقسيم التعامدي للتردد **
(Orthogonal frequency division multiplexing**، OFDM)*
تقنية تعديل تستخدم لبث مقادير ضخمة من البيانات الرقمية على الموجات الراديوية. ويستخدمه النظامان القياسيان 802.11a، و802.11g.

*تمهيد (Preamble)*
إشارة ابتدائية تبث عبر الشبكة المحلية اللاسلكية، للتحكم بكشف الإشارة، وتزامن نبضات الساعة.

*خدمة المستخدم لطلب التحقق عن بعد **
(Remote Authentication Dial-In User Service**، RADIUS)*
نظام تحقق ومحاسبة، يتأكد من اعتماد المستخدم، ويمنحه حق الوصول إلى موارد طلبها.
www.tartoos.com
*RC4*
خوارزمية تشفير صممت في مختبرات RSA Laboratories، وهي تيار شيفرة من البايتات العشوائية الزائفة، تستخدم في تشفير WEP.

*مفتاح مشترك (Shared key)*
مفتاح تشفير يعرفه كل من مرسل ومستقبل البيانات فقط.
www.tartoos.com
*خصوصية مكافئة للتوصيل السلكي **
(Wired Equivalent Privacy**، WEP)*
نظام أمن قياسي صمم لتقنية الشبكات المحلية اللاسلكية، لكن وجد أنه أقل أمناً من ما ظن به في البداية. 
الاح شالوك اعتفد لو تسال عن هذا الموضوع في هندسة الاتصالات ...ولك الشكر


----------



## أكرم النعمان (29 أغسطس 2009)

يمكن رديت عليك متأخر بس معاي في المرفقات أشياءعن الـ(vsat) بس للأسف ماهي مرتبة وأعطيتك presentation عن الـ(vsat) بتقراه قبل ماتفتح الملفات الأخرى.................متااااااااااااابع


----------

